# Problème boot de Yosemite



## nivek79 (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai un problème avec ma nouvelle installation de Yosemite le problème est assez embêtant et je n'arrive pas à le résoudre donc si vous pourriez m'aider cela serait formidable 

Venons au problème ... alors enfaite l'installation de Yosemite c'est très bien passé mes kext sont installés via Multibeast, mais je ne peux pas installer un Boot que cela soit Chamamelon ou chimera 4.0. Une fois le mac en démarrage j'arrive sur la barre de progression et il ne démarre pas de plus celle ci avance très lentement et arrivé au milieu c'est fini elle n'avance plus ...

Par contre si je démarre avec la clé USB que j'ai créé pour installer Yosemite (créé avec unibeast ) cette fois ci mon mac démarre en 1 min 30 .

Donc comment pouvoir installer un Boot sans avoir de problème car cela m'embête de garder une clé usb toujours branché pour le démarrer. De plus je dois taper " GraphicsEnabler=Yes" à chaque démarrage, avez vous une technique pour l'auto saisir?

J'ai aussi remarqué un problème c'est que lorsque le mac est en veille prolongé (quand il s'éteint au bout de 15 minutes totalement) parfois quand je clique sur la souris, une fois arrivé sur le bureau il est planté et je dois l'éteindre + le débrancher du secteur pour pouvoir le rallumer ... 

Je n'avais aucune de ces panne en mac lion ou Mavericks étrange :/ 

Je viens de le reformater et j'attend vos conseils merci nivek79


----------



## Leplouc (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'avais aussi quelques dysfonctionnements après l'instal de Yosemite en venant de Maverick.
D'une part j'ai du faire l'installation en repartant avec un disque vierge (formaté) puis en exécutant Easy Beast dans Multibeast/Quick start.
Ma sauvegarde TM m'a permis en suite de récupérer tout mon environnement sans pb.
Bonne chance


----------



## polyzargone (2 Novembre 2014)

Vérifie que FakeSMC.kext est bien installé et chargé.
Je sais, c'est la première chose qu'on fait avec un Hack mais avec Yosemite et sa gestion différente du Kernel Cache, c'est parfois un peu plus compliqué.

Démarre avec ta clé puis

1 : Que tu utilises Clover ou Chameleon, installe directement FakeSMC avec Kext Wizard dans S/L/E et enlève-le des autres dossiers qu'on avait l'habitude d'utiliser (Extra/Extensions et/ou /EFI/Clover/kexts/10.10).

2 : Ouvre un terminal et tape : sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions ou sudo kernelcache -prelinked-kernel

3 : Redémarre avec kext-dev-mode=1

Si ça ne marche pas, démarre en -s
Puis :

/sbin/mount -uw /
cd /System/Library/Extensions/
chmod -R 755 FakeSMC.kext
chown -R root:wheel FakeSMC.kext
kextload -v FakeSMC.kext
exit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




nivek79 a dit:


> De plus je dois taper " GraphicsEnabler=Yes" à chaque démarrage, avez vous une technique pour l'auto saisir?



pour cela, il faut que tu ai déjà installé un bootloader sur ta partition Yosemite 



nivek79 a dit:


> J'ai aussi remarqué un problème c'est que lorsque le mac est en veille prolongé (quand il s'éteint au bout de 15 minutes totalement) parfois quand je clique sur la souris, une fois arrivé sur le bureau il est planté et je dois l'éteindre + le débrancher du secteur pour pouvoir le rallumer ...



Ça, ça ressemble à un problème de gestion de l'énergie. Si tu utilisais NULLCPUPowerManagement.kext avec tes précédentes configurations, tu dois impérativement l'installer aussi (Dans S/L/E ce serait le mieux mais tu dois pouvoir le mettre dans Extra/Extensions ou /EFI/Clover/Kexts/10.10). Dans le doute, règle sur Jamais la mise en veille dans les Préférences Système.

Et n'oublie pas de démarrer systématiquement avec kext-dev-mode=1 pour l'instant, ça permet d'être sûr que tous les kexts sont bien chargés.


----------



## nivek79 (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos réponses le problème du boot est réglé, j'ai récupéré les fichiers de chimera de la clé USB d'installe pour ensuite les copier dans mon disque dur  bricolage mais ça fonctionne j'ai aussi ajouté la ligne qui change GraphicsEnabler=No contre Yes et rajouté le mode 1080P.

Maintenant je n'arrive toujours pas a régler le problème de la mise en veille j'ai installé le fichier que vous m'avez dit à savoir NULLCPUPowerManagement.kext mais cela ne fonctionne pas ...

Effectivement il y a la possibilité de le désactiver mais je trouve cette option merveilleuse et si je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution sur Yosemite je retournerais sur Mavericks ...

A chaque fois que le "mac" beugue sur ce problème de freeze au démarrage d'une veille prolongée trop longue (souvent une nuit car lors d'une mise en veille de 1 heure il se réveille sans problème) lors du redémarrage j'ai ce panneau qui s'affiche : 





puis mon bios est changé pour repasser les DD en IDE et non AHCI .

Parfois le mac se rallume avec l'écran en "no signal" il toune tout seul durant 2 minutes puis se recoupe tout seul . Il démarre tout seul comme ça . 

Avez vous une solution à ce problème ? merci d'avance


----------



## Frodon (4 Novembre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> 1 : Que tu utilises Clover ou Chameleon, installe directement FakeSMC avec Kext Wizard dans S/L/E et enlève-le des autres dossiers qu'on avait l'habitude d'utiliser (Extra/Extensions et/ou /EFI/Clover/kexts/10.10).



Perso je mets toutes mes extensions hackintosh dans /EFI/Clover/Kexts/10.10 et je n'ai aucun soucis (d'ailleurs dans ce cas, cela marche même sans le kext-dev-mode=1  Cela dit je garde quand même cette argument de boot pour le TRIM du SSD (pas le choix)).
J'ai essayé aussi avec Chimera en les mettant dans Extra/Extensions, et de même, aucun soucis ça marche.

Mes extensions Hackintosh sont:


FakeSMC.kext
AppleIntelE1000e.kext (pour la carte réseau Intel intégrée)
ALXEthernet.kext (pour l'autre carte réseau intégrée (oui y'en a deux sur ma machine)
VoodooHDA.kext (pour le son)
AppleHDADisabler.kext (idem)

Ainsi j'ai un OS X 100% propre (ce qui me permettra d'utiliser mes sauvegardes Time Machine sur un vrai Mac sans aucun risque quand j'en aurai besoin  ).

A noter que les Kexts injectées (du moins dans le cas de Clover, j'ai pas vérifié avec Chimera) ne sont pas visibles dans l'outil d'informations système d'OS X (alors qu'elles le sont quand elles sont dans System/Library/Extensions).


----------



## polyzargone (4 Novembre 2014)

@Frodon
Pour le FakeSMC, si je lui ai dit de le mettre dans S/L/E c'est qu'il nous a indiqué au début qu'il ne pouvait pas installer de bootloader et que le démarrage était interminable. Pas de bootloader donc pas de dossier Extra ou EFI 

Ça m'a donc fait penser à un FakeSMC pas installé ou pas correctement chargé d'où l'idée de le mettre directement dans S/L/E pour être sûr à 100%.

@nivek79
Ton problème est un CMOS reset (remise à zero des paramètres Bios). C'est bien connu sur Hackintosh. Pas besoin de NULLCPUPowerManagment dans ce cas, surtout si tu ne t'en servais pas avant. En revanche, tu devras patcher AppleRTC.kext > http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/298536-applertc-patch-cmos-reset/

N'oublie pas, fais *TOUJOURS* une copie de sauvegarde quand tu modifies un fichiers système ou un kext ! On est jamais à l'abri d'une fausse manip


----------



## Frodon (5 Novembre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> @Frodon
> Pour le FakeSMC, si je lui ai dit de le mettre dans S/L/E c'est qu'il nous a indiqué au début qu'il ne pouvait pas installer de bootloader et que le démarrage était interminable. Pas de bootloader donc pas de dossier Extra ou EFI
> 
> Ça m'a donc fait penser à un FakeSMC pas installé ou pas correctement chargé d'où l'idée de le mettre directement dans S/L/E pour être sûr à 100%.



Le but est justement qu'il en installe un. Perso je lui recommande Clover, car Chimera ne permet pas une aussi bonne compatibilité avec Yosemite.
A noté que j'ai eu le bug qu'il décrit avec Multibeast et Chimera en reuitilisant ma config que j'utilisais en 10.9. Pour l'eviter, je suis repartie de zero, en enlevant certaines options (comme par exemple les 3rd party SATA drivers) et ne gardant que le strict nécessaire (soit Chimera, FakeSMC, les kext pour mon materiel (ethernet, son))

Mais je trouve Clover bien meilleur et au final bien plus simple. Non seulement parce qu'il offre une meilleure compatibilité et est bien plus propre (on peut sans problème ne rien toucher à OS X, y compris pour le patcher AppleRTC) 
En effet, si on utilise Clover, pas besoin de patcher AppleRTC manuellement, Clover le fait dynamiquement: http://clover-wiki.zetam.org/Configuration/KernelAndKextPatches#AppleRTC

Attention cependant, la dernière release de Clover (r2988) a un bug sur le driver HFS, il faut utiliser la précédente (r2976).


----------



## nivek79 (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, je n'utilise pas clover. Pour le boot j'ai utilisé Chimera 4.0 qui est installé sur la clé USB qui m'a permi d'installer Yosemite via unibeast. 

Pour le lien que vous m'avez fourni pour donc patcher le fichier AppleRTC.kext  comment procéder il suffit de copier la ligne suivante 

"sudo perl -pi -e 's|\x75\x2e\x0f\xb6|\xeb\x2e\x0f\xb6|' /System/Library/Extensions/AppleRTC.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleRTC
sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions "

 dans la console Mac ? 

J'ai copié le fichier de base sur mon bureau comme vous l'avez dit ainsi si il y a un problème je le replacerais avec Windows. 


Mais je vous cache pas que je ne comprend pas du tout la procédure a réaliser pourtant j'ai cherché des tutos mais je n'en ai pas trouvé a part ces lignes de code. 

Pouvez vous m'expliquer la démarche di ce n'est pas trop demandé merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h27 ----------




Frodon a dit:


> Le but est justement qu'il en installe un. Perso je lui recommande Clover, car Chimera ne permet pas une aussi bonne compatibilité avec Yosemite.
> A noté que j'ai eu le bug qu'il décrit avec Multibeast et Chimera en reuitilisant ma config que j'utilisais en 10.9. Pour l'eviter, je suis repartie de zero, en enlevant certaines options (comme par exemple les 3rd party SATA drivers) et ne gardant que le strict nécessaire (soit Chimera, FakeSMC, les kext pour mon materiel (ethernet, son))
> 
> Mais je trouve Clover bien meilleur et au final bien plus simple. Non seulement parce qu'il offre une meilleure compatibilité et est bien plus propre (on peut sans problème ne rien toucher à OS X, y compris pour le patcher AppleRTC)
> ...




Mais je peux utiliser Clover même si j'ai un bios et non un UEFI ? Car si oui dans ce cas je vais ré-installer Yosemite alors si cela peut résoudre mon problème et en plus avoir une installe plus propre


----------



## Frodon (5 Novembre 2014)

nivek79 a dit:


> Mais je peux utiliser Clover même si j'ai un bios et non un UEFI ? Car si oui dans ce cas je vais ré-installer Yosemite alors si cela peut résoudre mon problème et en plus avoir une installe plus propre



Pas besoin de ré-installer Yosemite pour utiliser Clover. On peut très bien installer Yosemite avec Unibeast (qui utilise Chimera) puis installer et utiliser Clover.

Clover peut s'exécuter en deux modes, soit en mode legacy (BIOS), auquel cas il émule lui même l'EFI (comme le fait Chimera d'ailleurs), soit en mode natif EFI.

Un petit tutoriel qui explique la migration de Chameleon/Chimera à Clover: http://www.skylineosx.com/installation/switching-from-chameleonchimera-to-clover/

Attention cependant à installer la version r2976 car la dernière (r2988) a un bug sur le driver HFS et sur pas mal de config ne boot pas.
C'est donc celui là qu'il faut installer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cloverefiboot/files/Installer/Clover_v2k_r2976.zip/download

Pour la configuration de Clover, il y a cette doc: http://clover-wiki.zetam.org/Configuration
A noter que lors de l'installation, il créé déjà un fichier de config par défaut (config.plist), et il est aussi possible d'utiliser l'outil graphique Clover Configurator: http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/49-clover-configurator/

Cela dit, vu que les prochaines versions de Clover (dont la r2988) ne supporterons plus que ses fichiers (ceux pour Clover) soient installées sur une partition HFS+ (Mac), il est donc recommandé de créer une partition dédiée en FAT32 (MS-DOS) de disons 200Mo, pour Clover (que tu peux appeler Boot).
Dans ce cas, une réinstallation de Yosemite sera nécessaire (puisqu'il faut répartitioner le disque).


----------



## polyzargone (5 Novembre 2014)

En effet, pas besoin de tout réinstaller. Tu peux même faire mieux, utiliser les deux simultanément.

Pour cela, il suffit d'installer Chimera/Chameleon en premier. De copier le fichier boot (il peut être invisible) à la racine du disque. De le renommer en boot1 et de le mettre sur le bureau par ex. Il faut ensuite installer Clover (il va écraser le fichier boot d'où la nécessité de le copier et de le renommer), choisir Installer Clover dans le Boot0af et cocher Installer un sélecteur de boot. Ça, c'est si ton disque est en MBR mais comme tu utilises MultiBeast/Chimera, j'en déduis que tu as formater ton disque en GUID. Dans ce cas, et en partant du principe que ta carte mère n'est pas UEFI, il faut sélectionner Installer Clover dans l'ESP (le reste ne change pas). Reste enfin à recopier boot1 à la racine du disque et voilà !
Au prochain démarrage, Clover se chargera par défaut à moins d'appuyer sur la touche 1 qui basculera vers Chimera/Chameleon.

Mais comme le souligne Frodon, si tu installes un bootloader, le mieux est de te mettre dès maintenant à Clover qui est plus "propre", plus puissant mais un peu plus complexe à appréhender. Mais avec les liens qu'il t'a fourni, tu devrais t'en sortir.

Pour le patch, il faut taper la ligne de commande dans le terminal et ne pas oublier sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions. Ne me demande pas pourquoi ni comment, tout ce que je sais c'est qu'elle modifie le kext pour empêcher AppleRTC d'écrire des infos dans le Bios et donc d'y mettre le bordel


----------



## Frodon (6 Novembre 2014)

Finalement l'équipe de Clover a remis le support du HFS+ pour les fichiers de Clover (configs, themes...etc) dans la r2999. Donc pas besoin de partitionner avec une partition FAT32, tu peux directement installer Clover sur le disque principal d'OS X.


----------



## venuziac (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour 

Voilà, je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'ai réussi mon hackintosh avec multibeast Mais je dois tjs booter sur ma clé usb pour accéder à mes OS. J'ai le même problème que celui cité dans ce post. J'ai donc installé clover et enfin le bootloader est apparu avec mon dualt boot OSX/Windows7.Le problème est que cela crée un kernel panic en bootant sur osx. 
J'ai bien suivi les tutos indiqués par Frodon.
Et j'ai suivi aussi la méthode de polyzargone Mais je ne sais plus si j'ai bien fait. En fait je manque de précision au niveau de ce fichier de boot à renommer. J'ai sûrement dû faire une erreur. Je ne suis pas sûr de la formulation.
Dois je renommer le fichier de boot en boot1 à la racine d'osx et ensuite le placer sur le bureau ou bien coller le fichier de boot sur le bureau et le nommer Boot1. 
Mais peut être n'est ce pas la bonne méthode.
Je peux tjs booter sur ma clé et le menu  apparaît avec tous mes disques et ensuite booter sur mon os selon mes besoins. Mais le fait d'avoir besoin de cette clé usb est ennuyeux.
Je précise que ma carte a un Bios UEFI.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## polyzargone (23 Novembre 2014)

Salut,

D'abord, peux-tu préciser si ton disque a été formaté en GUID ou en MBR ?
Ensuite, la méthode que je donne sert à utiliser Chameleon ET CLover sur le même disque, en laissant le choix de sélectionner quel bootloader utiliser au démarrage.

Cette méthode peut servir lorsque l'on migre de l'un à l'autre et qu'on veut tester les deux pour voir celui qui convient le mieux.

Si tu n'as jamais utilisé ni l'un ni l'autre, le mieux serait de t'en tenir qu'à un seul pour commencer afin d'éviter les confusions et les mauvaises manipulations.

Comme tu sembles parti sur Clover, autant oublier Chameleon pour le moment. Donc le plus sage serait de réinstaller Clover sur ton disque.

Concernant les kernel panics. Ils ne sont sans doute pas provoqués par le bootloader qui comme son nom l'indique ne sert qu'à lancer le système. Le problème doit se situer ailleurs.
Essaie de démarrer avec -v : quand tu arrives sur l'écran de Clover, tape "O" et sélectionne ensuite Boot args puis entrée. Tape -v et valide puis revient au menu de Clover pour démarrer sur ton disque. Dis-nous ce que tu vois à l'écran ou mieux, fait une photo 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Petite précision quand même :



venuziac a dit:


> Dois je renommer le fichier de boot en boot1 à la racine d'osx et ensuite le placer sur le bureau ou bien coller le fichier de boot sur le bureau et le nommer Boot1.



Cela revient au même en fait.

Le fait de le placer d'abord sur le bureau (d'ailleurs il vaudrait mieux le déplacer sur le bureau et non pas le copier), c'est pour être certain d'en avoir une copie car l'installation de Clover écrasera le fichier boot quelqu'il soit. En le renommant boot1 au préalable, Clover ne devrait en principe pas le toucher mais pour éviter toute confusion, il est préférable de procéder de cette manière.

Le tout dans cette histoire, c'est surtout de ne pas oublier de copier  le fichier boot1 à la racine du disque une fois l'installation de Clover  terminée.


----------



## venuziac (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour Polyzargone 
Disque formaté en Guid
Carte mère asus H87 Plus
Carte graphique Nvidia GT 640
Proc haswell I7 4770
16gigas ram Gskill 
merci beaucoup pour ces précisions! J'ai donc réussi à faire démarrer yosemite à partir de clover. OUf!!!. Merci.Tout fonctionne bien, je pense. le nouveau problème qui se pose, c'est que Windows 7 ne démarre pas à partir de clover. Un écran noir et un petit curseur blanc clignotant et c'est tout. Je peux avoir accès à windows en pressant la touche f8 et en choisissant mon ssd dans la liste affichée... J'ai fait des recherches mais je ne comprend pas vraiment bien l'anglais et ça fait plaisir d'avoir des solutions en français.
Donc clover boot quand je choisis mon disque crucial SSD osx en mode Os UEFI dans le bios. Est ce un problème de MBR à partir de clover?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------

